# Menestra Sauce



## PastaKing (Jun 3, 2008)

If you never heard of it here it is: water,olive oil, garlic, and salt. You really only put about 2 fingers of water and I would say about qrt cup of olive oil, maybe a teaspoon or two of the salt and garlic. Boil everything together for a really good sauce. For extra flavor cut up about 2 or 3 plum tomato's.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 4, 2008)

Interesting. Have you tried it yet?
And by two fingers, do you mean two fingers deep? In what size pan? When do you add the tomatoes?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 4, 2008)

That's interesting, as Minestra is an Italian word for SOUP!

actually, the combination you described sounds a lot like the soup Aigo Bouido, which is basically garlic, olive oil and water.


----------



## Nat2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

and menestra is the name of a spanish dish that has plenty of different fresh vegetables and some meat, all cooked together


----------



## PastaKing (Jun 5, 2008)

It is interesting guys, just like Pasta Primaveria can be made a few ways so can this dish I guess. 

To answer some questions, you don't use a pan you use a pot. By 2 fingers I mine long ways not deep.

I do know that my family makes a few soups this way with a lot more water of course, however with this dish the Menestra is a sauce not a broth.


----------

